# Scratched Glass



## Gtrt90 (May 17, 2017)

Are there any decent products around for scratched glass? I have some very faint scratches on my drivers window and im hoping something will be able to pollish them out

Cheers


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

how bad is the scratch?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

R32 by any chance?

If it is, clean up the pads that the window slides against as they can trap grit.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Is it on the inside of the glass or the outside out of interest as I think they have pads on both sides unfortunately ?

There is a product from CarPro called CeriGlass which is designed to remove scratches in glass.

CarPro - Ceri-Glass Kit | Glass Polishing Kit - Clean Your Car


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Jeweler's rouge - is what we used to use at Triplex Safety Glass for scratch repairs, there was a whole department dedicated to it. Dilute in water and work over the area with a felt pad. 
Just make sure you work the whole area to blend in and not just work where the scratch is. A felt pad on a hobby tool will be ok and i cannot see why a polisher wouldn't work. Just keep the area wet with the diluted solution.

NB: If you can feel the scratch with your nail it is beyond repair but you may be able to dull it down.


----------



## andyr33gtr (Sep 18, 2017)

you can buy actual compounds for glasss scratch removal from 3m, mainly there used on marine but are transferable onto vehicles. 

3M Glass Polishing Compound | Cerium-Oxide Glass Polish


----------



## Scottreid83 (Sep 25, 2017)

I use a company that can remove scratches from glass. E-mail me for details
They are mobile and can repair scratches even if you can catch your nail in it. Not too expensive either


----------



## Cir2kuk (Aug 1, 2015)

Try this, it works.

REGIPOL - CERIUM OXIDE [100g ] - Glass Polishing | eBay


----------

